

Hacking a toy robot to add a 2 watt blue laser - everettForth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR7vwRC6SFE

======
pmiller2
2 watts is a very, _very_ high power laser and quite dangerous if you don't
take proper (lab grade) precautions. Even reflections are potentially
dangerous at these power levels.

